
Show HN: NowTube, perfect YouTube playlist for your activity (or mood) - assane101
http://digibox.info/created/nowtube/
======
sreyaNotfilc
This is pretty sweet assane101!

I've only been playing with this for a little while. I love how you already
had in mind that this would be used on the phone, so that the controls at the
bottom can interact.

I'm sure those may be easy to implement, but its nice that you had that fore-
thought.

Is this just a hobby project, or do you plan to expand upon this idea?

